# Has anyone trained their poodle for psychiatric service?



## Pavie (May 4, 2021)

Sounds like you can train a task called "deep pressure therapy", and get your dog to sit on you on command.

Psychiatric Service Dog Partners: Guidance, Info, & Support might be a helpful resource, and they have a list of tasks. You can have a look through them and see which ones suits your needs. They also have some advice on training anxiety alert.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I think @Asta's Mom trained her dog herself.


----------



## Memewalker (Sep 28, 2021)

I rock and mutter under my breath because I have trouble confronting people. Here's what I found on YouTube.


----------



## nimbuslove (Feb 1, 2021)

omgoodness! the dog on that YouTube! He's just a dream! 
Thanks for all your feedback! Deep Pressure Therapy definitely sounds like what I need to train Nimbus with.
@Asta's Mom I'd love to hear your journey! Is Nimbus at 13 months old old enough to start these trainings? and how do you teach them to identify the service situation? 




Memewalker said:


> I rock and mutter under my breath because I have trouble confronting people. Here's what I found on YouTube.





Dechi said:


> I think @Asta's Mom trained her dog herself.





Pavie said:


> Sounds like you can train a task called "deep pressure therapy", and get your dog to sit on you on command.
> 
> Psychiatric Service Dog Partners: Guidance, Info, & Support might be a helpful resource, and they have a list of tasks. You can have a look through them and see which ones suits your needs. They also have some advice on training anxiety alert.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Awesome video, @Memewalker! Thanks for sharing.

@nimbuslove, from the video description: “Hannah is a 4-year-old psychiatric service dog trained by Kate Lowe at Buckeye Service Dogs.”

www.buckeyeservicedogs.com

Maybe you could reach out to her and schedule a consultation?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Nimbus is adorable and he looks like a sweetheart. Have you trained a service dog before?

My minipoo is a service mobility dog. You can definitely train your dog yourself but it helps to have some documentation training if you plan to use Nimbus in public.

There’s the specific tasks to train such as deep pressure therapy. Then there is public access training such as sitting quietly while you wait in line to pay at the cash or ignoring food.

I highly recommend training Nimbus and passing the AKC Canine Good Citizen test. It’s a good start on basic good behavior in public. The same methods you use to train for CGC are then used to train additional public access skills.

I trained my dog in stores like TJMax, Marshals, Lowe’s etc. Most of these stores are happy to have a well behaved dog training in their store. Some like ****’s sporting goods ask that the store manager give permission. I’ve never been turned down when I ask … they see a well groomed poodle who is well behaved.

Because I was able to train my dog myself, I didn’t reach out to my community to see if there was help with training. Perhaps your psychologist knows of resources to help you train.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I have had quite a journey with Asta. I thought I had an ESA but turns out Asta is a SD.
I for sure would train for CDC first as it is a great way to bond with puppy and sets you up for SD training.
For a look see "Help Me" command worked in crisis
and "Help Me" command worked in crisis. I pass on these threads - there are so many who know so much more than I do and I consider my mentors, which I could never have come to this place. Noodle around the subforum and you will find tons of information.
Enjoy working with your dog. I would not consider psych training tasks for your anxiety until Nimbus is around 3 years of age. It takes quite awhile for poodles to mature. You want to get through Poodle Adolescence - Support Group - this great thread is wonderful for getting through the crazies.
Anyway we are all here to help. Please reach out to me at any time. Nimbus is sure a good looking poodle.


----------



## nimbuslove (Feb 1, 2021)

Thanks so much for these links and thanks for the compliment!! 
I'll start noodling around the subform. 
*Start psych training tasks around 3 years of age* - this is a great tip! (he's my first poodle pup, I thought he's just a hyper dog, but this explains why he still acts like an excited puppy!) 
The support group will be my best friend  




Asta's Mom said:


> I have had quite a journey with Asta. I thought I had an ESA but turns out Asta is a SD.
> I for sure would train for CDC first as it is a great way to bond with puppy and sets you up for SD training.
> For a look see "Help Me" command worked in crisis
> and "Help Me" command worked in crisis. I pass on these threads - there are so many who know so much more than I do and I consider my mentors, which I could never have come to this place. Noodle around the subforum and you will find tons of information.
> ...


----------



## nimbuslove (Feb 1, 2021)

Thank you! I've never trained a service dog before. I see. As most people on the forum have suggested, CGC test definitely sounds like the right step in the right direction! Thank you for your recommendation. Those places are definitely accessible (TJ.Max, Lowes) so I should start take him to those places to desensitize him. Great tip! Thank you. 

How do folks feel about having a 'training' sign on your dog? (Nimbus gets a lot of unwanted attention from pedestrians some who would start interacting with him without asking me...) 




Skylar said:


> Nimbus is adorable and he looks like a sweetheart. Have you trained a service dog before?
> 
> My minipoo is a service mobility dog. You can definitely train your dog yourself but it helps to have some documentation training if you plan to use Nimbus in public.
> 
> ...


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

nimbuslove said:


> How do folks feel about having a 'training' sign on your dog? (Nimbus gets a lot of unwanted attention from pedestrians some who would start interacting with him without asking me...)


This is a problem for service dogs with the general public. You can purchase harnesses, sew on patches and leashes that say “do not pet”. Often these are hard to read unless you are close to the dog and most people don’t realize these are requests they should follow.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Opps - I didn't realize thread was linked twice.
Second thread is Asta's training thread


----------

